# 8-23-11 out of Destin



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Went off shore with Jonathan, Mike, John and James. The day started out promising to say the least. We got a few miles south of the pass and put two rods out dragging four inch silver high speed flashers. By the time we reached the first spot to try for bait I think we put about 6 nice Bonita into the fish box for bait come Grouper season. We had a hard time catching bait but finally had enough and headed out to the Ozark to try for some AJ's. No joy at all, we were handed our hats and it wasn't pretty. The fish were thick as you could ask for but they all had lock jaw. Just the same it was a beautiful day out there. Haven't seen that many dolphins in such big groups in a long time. No fish pics to post but some pics of a pretty day on the water.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

We couldn't get them fired up last Friday at the Ozark either, only one short one....


----------



## Naby (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks for the report. I love glassy days but it doesn't ever seem like the fishing is that good when it is completely flat (although I'm sure that is not the rule).


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Naby said:


> Thanks for the report. I love glassy days but it doesn't ever seem like the fishing is that good when it is completely flat (*although I'm sure that is not the rule*).


Actually I do believe it is the rule or at least my experience. We almost always do better with some seas and wind action. I don't understand it or can't explain it but that is my summation of the deal. The Ozark is being hammered hard by the Charter Fleet so they can leave their private stuff alone until the rodeo.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice pics! It's nice to be able to run on those flat seas, but I would've given anything for a breeze out there.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

lobsterman said:


> The Ozark is being hammered hard by the Charter Fleet so they can leave their private stuff alone until the rodeo.


My thinking also, but we fished it for 2 hours and never saw another boat in sight....it was really good in Feb-Apr


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

sniperpeeps said:


> *My thinking also*, but we fished it for 2 hours and never saw another boat in sight....*it was really good in Feb-Apr*


 

I know this for a fact, one of the guys I am fishing with used to be a first mate on one of the Godwins boats and they have a bunch of boats. They are hitting it almost every day. It used to be good year around but the multiple species closures have pout multipied pressure on the fish that are open. I will tell you that there are more good jacks right now on big natural structure because it is spread out of huge areas and harder to pick them off of it. They move up and down the ledges so just find them and have a blast.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

lobsterman said:


> I know this for a fact, one of the guys I am fishing with used to be a first mate on one of the Godwins boats and they have a bunch of boats. They are hitting it almost every day. It used to be good year around but the multiple species closures have pout multipied pressure on the fish that are open. I will tell you that there are more good jacks right now on big natural structure because it is spread out of huge areas and harder to pick them off of it. They move up and down the ledges so just find them and have a blast.


 
Probably going to head southwest this weekend to try the AJ hole and AJ rock if the weather lets me, there's some good ledges in that area too. Haven't caught a legal AJ this year yet.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

bigrick said:


> Probably going to head southwest this weekend to try the AJ hole and AJ rock if the weather lets me, there's some good ledges in that area too. Haven't caught a legal AJ this year yet.


If my memory serves me correctly this is on the 18's ( 18 fathoms ) and a tad too far inshore still to wear them out... But hey give it a whirl. We are having to hunt but we are picking up a few each trip.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

ya, it's in the 100 to 150' range where I'm wanting to fish. Never really targeted AJs as a captian but with all these closures I think it's time to start.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

I hear you there, It should be in the 108' to 110' range. I always jig my jacks and then go in search of other things I can keep too.


----------



## Bullshooter (Oct 5, 2007)

We had some luck with AJs on the Angelina last weekend before we headed out to the Ozark. No luck on the Ozark either. I'll bet first one to the Ozark in the mornings has better luck, just like the other well-targeted wrecks.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

We dropped a couple different live baits on them as well as jigs and couldn't get a hit. The fish are there for sure. The only thing I could think of was that there much have been a lot of bait out there because the pods of dolphin were huge. So I guess the fish might be full of local fare.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

Angelina might be on the list next trip, there another tug pretty close too. Guess I'm going to hafta get up a little earlier this weekend. I don't think I left the dock before 8am the entire snapper season, catching them wasn't a problem.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Only keeper AJ I have caught this season was off of Mohawk


----------

